# Caught a speckle



## Gditm (Mar 2, 2016)

Does anyone else on here fish for speckles during the winter? I haven't been this year, but it seems that nobody else has either. Well nobody really replies anyway.


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

A post like this will definitely encourage nobody to reply. Except a big dummy like me.
Most folks on this here bulletin board go fishing, then come on here and do a show and tell with everyone.
sometimes that info is timely, and sometimes it is not.

Other folks will give exact locations of where they are having success. some like that and others don't

Go fishing somewhere and tell folks here about it, and be as specific as you choose. After that, you'll notice more interest in you posts.
But, don't expect folks to lead you by the nose. One of the best things about fishing is the discoveries you make along the way. There should be no rush


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Toads are biting in NC.


----------



## Gditm (Mar 2, 2016)

I don't think I asked any body on here how to fish? I asked if anyone has caught anything. I'm not driving two hours to rudee inlet if nobody has caught a speckled trout anywhere. I don't need to be lead by the nose.


----------



## IPNURWATER (Aug 20, 2013)

The reason why your not hearing about any being caught is because many are not fishing for them since the power plant(hot ditch ), no longer exist.( torn down) . no warm water equal no trout staying in or coming in the river..plus we had over 10k lbs poached last yr in one trip. we had two cold winters back to back where the river froze over killing just about any drum and trout in there. With the mix of all this it killed the trout fishing...


----------



## Gditm (Mar 2, 2016)

I know that but there's got to be a few somewhere. They're usually in alot of places over the winter. Not just the hot ditch


----------



## Canon (Jun 26, 2012)

In another post I told you that I had caught a few as well as puppy drum. Short of casting your gear for you and reeling it in myself what else do you need


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Gditm said:


> I don't think I asked any body on here how to fish? I asked if anyone has caught anything. I'm not driving two hours to rudee inlet if nobody has caught a speckled trout anywhere. I don't need to be lead by the nose.



After this you will be lucky to get a tide report....


----------



## Gditm (Mar 2, 2016)

I didn't ask you anything about the drum you caught did i? Yall must be very sensitive guys. All I did was try to ask if anyone has caught any trout or anything. I don't need to know what color underwear you had on when you caught something.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 28, 2003)

Gditm said:


> I didn't ask you anything about the drum you caught did i? Yall must be very sensitive guys. All I did was try to ask if anyone has caught any trout or anything. I don't need to know what color underwear you had on when you caught something.


There is a hot ditch in York town.


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

Yes there are fish there.


----------



## rmorris17 (Aug 6, 2015)

I think the point there trying to make is you have to go see for yourself. Fishing isn't always about catching fish. Sometimes it's the search for the fish I have to drive a good distance anytime I go fishing. Like I always said you can't catch em sitting at home on the couch. But that's just my opinion for what it's worth


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

IPNURWATER said:


> The reason why your not hearing about any being caught is because many are not fishing for them since the power plant(hot ditch ), no longer exist.( torn down) . no warm water equal no trout staying in or coming in the river..plus we had over 10k lbs poached last yr in one trip. we had two cold winters back to back where the river froze over killing just about any drum and trout in there. With the mix of all this it killed the trout fishing...


This.
Caught several hundreds last fall only a handful were legal size to keep. The trout are hurting.


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

What I should have pointed out more clearly, it seems, was that the title of the thread you started is "Caught a speckle".
This indicates to the casual reader they are about to read a catching report.

Instead, they see a newcomer complaining about lack of replies.

Everyone is welcome here, just be cool. Get to know a few folks and enjoy the give and the take.:beer:


----------



## IPNURWATER (Aug 20, 2013)

Dr. Bubba said:


> What I should have pointed out more clearly, it seems, was that the title of the thread you started is "Caught a speckle".
> This indicates to the casual reader they are about to read a catching report.
> 
> Instead, they see a newcomer complaining about lack of replies.
> ...



Not only that but there was at least three diff threads in four-five days asking the same thing ... That already had the answers needed.just saying..


----------



## jerkjigger (Oct 22, 2006)

Depending on who you ask, speckle could mean a speckled perch, or crappie as some call them. I'm sure you could find a few of them around.


----------



## m30power (Sep 8, 2010)

Gditm said:


> Does anyone else on here fish for speckles during the winter? I haven't been this year, but it seems that nobody else has either. Well nobody really replies anyway.


No, Please stay home and leave them all for me


----------

